#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Διασυλλογική άσκηση πίεσης προς το ΤΕΕ για την κατάργηση της αυτεπιστασίας

## zavi@tee.gr

Με αφορμή κουβέντα που έγινε *εδώ* ,θέτω κ μία πρόταση-όραμα:

''Συμφωνούμε όλοι,ακόμα κ οι κακόμοιροι οι ιδιοκτήτες-αυτεπιστάτες,ότι η αυτεπιστασία οδηγεί σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

Θα μπορούσαμε να αρχίσουμε τη γνωστή γρίνια ''τί κάνει το ΤΕΕ'' , ''πού είναι το ΤΕΕ (οεό) '', ''πότε θα έρθει το ΜΗΚΙΕ'' κλπκλπ

ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ

*Να κατατεθεί διασυλλογικά αίτηση προς το ΤΕΕ εκ νέου,όσον αφορά την κατάργηση της αυτεπιστασίας (τουλάχιστον για πιστοποιημένα κτίρια) κ διεξαγωγή της ΜΟΝΟ από Μηχανικούς ΑΕΙ κ ΤΕΙ.*(μήηηηηηηηπως κ *νομιμοποιήσουμε* το 10%.....)

Αν δεν πιεστεί το ΤΕΕ,το ΜΗΚΙΕ δεν θα έρθει ούτε στα εγγόνια μας.Αν δεν έρθει το ΜΗΚΙΕ,τότε θα συνεχίσουμε εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα να ζητάμε ''τα της κατασκευής'' κ οι ιδιοκτήτες θα συνεχίσουν εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα να λένε ''ο μηχανικός δεν πάτησε στην κατασκευή'' ,νομίζοντας ότι με την αμοιβή Επίβλεψης έπιασαν τον Πάπα από τα @@.''

----------


## tmoug

Γενικά το θέμα του ΜΗΚΙΕ δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το παρουσιάζεις. Ότι προσχέδιο έχει δημοσιευτεί ως τώρα δεν έχει να κάνει με το θέμα της αυτεπιστασίας. Συμφωνώ ότι η αυτεπιστασία είναι άλλη μια από τις παγκόσμιες πρωτοτυπίες που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και θα πρέπει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις να καταργηθεί αλλά το ΜΗΚΙΕ είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο...

----------


## vasgi

Το ΜΗΚΙΕ δεν είναι άλλο θέμα . Είναι ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ . 

Θα ξεκαθαρίσει η ήρα από το στάρι , και να συνδυαστεί με την παραλαβή των έργων από ιδιωτικές εταιρείες παραλαβής και πιστοποίησης .

----------


## spiderman

Συμφωνώ και εγώ. Είμαστε η μοναδική χώρα όπου χασάπηδες και ανθοπώλες είναι εργολάβοι, έλεος πια. Δυστυχώς σε μικρότερη κλίμακα αυτό συμβαίνει και σε δημόσια έργα με αγορές πτυχίων.

----------


## cv01302

/agree  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

ε άντε ξεκινάτε

----------


## tmoug

Παρά τα τελείως καλοπροαίρετα κίνητρα σας για το θέμα της αυτεπιστασίας επιμένω ότι το ΜΗΚΙΕ δεν έχει σχέση. 
Τα προσχέδια που κυκλοφορούν αφορούν την κατανομή που θα γίνει στην κατασκευή των έργων εντός των μηχανικών. Είναι για παράδειγμα θολό το αν κάποιος που είναι μελετητής θα μπορεί να κατασκευάσει μια πολυκατοικία. 

Οι περιορισμόι πρώτα απ'ολα μπαίνουν στους ίδιους τους μηχανικούς, αφού θα εξαναγκαστούμε να φτιάξοιυμε εταιρείες, να έχουμε κεφάλαιο, ακίνητα κτλ. προκειμένου να συμμετέχουμε στο ΜΗΚΙΕ. Το ΜΗΚΙΕ σε αυτή τη φάση μοιάζει με τη μεταφορά των ΜΕΚ στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.

 Άρα να πούμε ναι στην κατάργηση της αυτεπιστασίας και να ζητήσουμε γίνει Μητρώο Τεχνιτών, όπως οι υδραυλικοί και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι τεχνίτες είναι πιστοποιημένοι και τα έργα που φτιάχνουν έχουν ασφαλιστική κάλυψη έτσι να γίνει και με όλους τους υπόλοιπους (εκσκαφείς, μπετατζήδες, μονωσάδες, πλακάδες, σοβατζήσες, ελαιοχρωματιστές) οι οποίοι μαζί με τους ιδιοκτήτες - αυτεπιστατες μας έχουν κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη. 

Αλήθεια αν δεν τα καταφέρουμε, γιατί να μην να προτείνουμε στον δικηγορικό και τον ιστρικό σύλλογο "αυτεπιστασία" στο έργο που παράγουν;

----------

